# 4th gear issue please help



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

I got a monster level 3 installed about 3k miles ago. i bought the car and i realized when i finally hit the track with it that the car wouldn't go into third so i did some research on here and got the monster level 3 since it fit into my future mod plans

today out of nowhere the car blocked me out of 4th once and then 3 different times it will go in but when i release the clutch and hit the gas its like im slamming on the brakes, and it jerks the car.... it sounds like you're spinning but the fact is im just accelerating slightly over 3k. 

anyone know what this issue is? i haven't bled the clutch fluid since the car got the clutch swap but i planned on getting it done after i do my next oil change. 

does anyone know where i should start? i got the full monster kit with the fbody slave so i dont know if thats the issue or something but i dont even know where to start. ive never had a vehicle like this. i planned on taking it to the dealer since i have a full warranty and i dont really have anything to lose considering there's no real major mods. a clutch is just wear and tear item and since it was working just fine and all of a sudden took a turn i think they may help.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

well, it could be 2 things.

1 air in the clutch line. it sucks badly, happened to me
2 bad syncros, might have to rebuild the trans.

heres what happened to me:
i'm driving with air in my lines, and I bleed and bleed, nothing seems to work. I got a new master cylinder from Tick, and that fixed my shifting problems, but now i got bad syncros because of my bad shifting for a few thousand miles! 

i hope your not in my situation... i almost bought clutch too thinking that was the problem


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

figured it out... a tad bit of user error and needing some adjusting on the shift assembly i got


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

Most likely syncros


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

already said it was user error


----------

